

When CSS modules overlap - cwebbdesign
http://snook.ca/archives/html_and_css/one-module-or-two

======
aaronbrethorst
Blog posts like this remind me how badly CSS needs to catch up to where
preprocessors like Less and SCSS are at.

I read things like this:

    
    
        Just because your menus and your buttons share the same border radius
        and font size doesn’t mean those styles should be
        abstracted away into some third class that gets
        applied to both elements.
    

and want to shout out: "Just use a mixin!"

~~~
cwebbdesign
From their other writings i assume the author uses pre-processors but they
also practice a form of object-oriented CSS, which is concerned with the final
compiled CSS.

Mixins are great but they can still compile to overly repetitious CSS. Even
with mixins, you still have to think about and decide on the structure and how
much repetition should be in your CSS.

